
Why getting acquired sucks by Steve Gedikian of Nullsoft - danw
http://gedikian.com/2004/10/i-havent-forgotten-and-we-will-never.html
======
altay
Why is acquisition integration such a hard problem? How come no big company
has figured out how to buy a startup and not drive it into the ground?

------
snorkel
For the founders getting acquired is a jackpot. For workaday drones getting
acquired means update your resume because you'll be out in a year.

